# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Rimo Vetem Me Dy Rreshta

## Deni_Boy

*EHHH FORUM I DASHUR FORUM 
CILI PER TY ASHT MA MAJMUN*  :uahaha:

----------


## KlaraPink

O nuk jam nga ato gocat e thjeshta qe rimojne me vetem dy rreshta!

----------


## Station

> *EHHH FORUM I DASHUR FORUM 
> CILI PER TY ASHT MA MAJMUN*



*Nuk e di të them të vërtetën
Brari më duket se e ka prerë biletën*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Hahaha...sakte Station...
Mendohu njehere se mos gabon...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Teta mire te keshillon,
mendo Station se mos gabon*

----------


## pranvera bica

Dite e bukur por shume e ftohte...
Do na mare malli deri  ne behar mot!

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Mos u merzit mi pranvera,
se edhe pak muaj vjen prap vera !*

----------


## pranvera bica

Te lumte goja Deni djali...
Eshte mire kur vjen behari...

----------


## symphony

Oh mori Pranverë, me nishan në faqe
sa herë buzëqeshë, çelin manushaqe. (:

----------


## e panjohura

SinFoni@ moj bukuroshe
Sjell kenaqesi moj qosh me qoshe...
Hahaha persh.

----------


## EDUARDI

E Panjohur Erdhe Ti
Ne Cdo Teme Te Kan Zili Se Aq Bukur Shkruan Ti...

Ju Pershendes

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Oh edi edi 
Ben termet kur vje ti*

----------


## skender76

U mbush tema me vjershetare
por me mir kapni lopatat, e me vrap ne are.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## symphony

E panjohur moj zanë mali
verja syrin atij djali :-D

P.s. përshëndetje (:

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Erdh skenderi si rrufeja
Eshte bo gati per ca beteja.... Ahahaha*

----------


## symphony

Vjen Skënderi si ylberi
shtegëton nga jugu - në veri

 lol

----------


## Station

> U mbush tema me vjershetare
> por me mir kapni lopatat, e me vrap ne are....


*Me shat dhe lopatë kur dikur punonit,
S'kishit tangërllik dhe pak fjalë shqiptonit....*

----------


## skender76

> Vjen Skënderi si ylberi
> shtegëton nga jugu - në veri
> 
>  lol


Si ne jug e ne veri
mendja vetem aty.. me rri... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Vjen sinfonia nga lugina e dashurise
Per ti dedikuar nje poezi denit te italise*

----------


## skender76

> *Me shat dhe lopatë kur dikur punonit,
> S'kishit tangërllik dhe pak fjalë shqiptonit....*


Dhe ju benit qejf, bridhnit ne lulishta
tashi erdh koha jon, rroft Sali Berisha... :ngerdheshje:

----------

